
Show HN: Statistics library for Golang - anonfunction
https://github.com/montanaflynn/stats
======
anonfunction
Hey HN, it’s been a few years since I created this library package and I’ve
recently cleaned up the README, merged some PRs and closed some issues.

~~~
mariushop
@anonfunction thank you for the library, I'm using it for keeping stats on the
real-estate market in Romania. [https://imolive.ro](https://imolive.ro)

